# Malaga American RV Site - While Available



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi, wish everyone a Happy New Year and wanted to let those with American motorhomes know that there are four specially designed pitches available for you 15 minutes from Malaga in the lovely hills.

Malaga Monte Parc ( www.malagamonteparc.com )

Easy access, newly paved road, on-pitch waste, on-pitch water, on-pitch reliable electricity, elegant and very reasonably priced..... plus friendly onsite camp hosts and English owner.

While available, since these pitches will probably be converted to static sites next year if not used frequently by us. Pity since they are in the best location and designed for larger motorhomes in mind.

(we have no financial connection to this site, but would like a mention you saw it on motorhomefacts)

Pitches:









Need a neighbor or two!:









Driveway in:









Pool:









Statics (the nicest people):


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Do they also have normal touring pitches, was thinking of a few nights there for a look around.

peedee


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, they do. I will get a picture of them tomorrow. They are different from the RV pitches in that they are under trees and less maintained - reminds us when we toured in Australia. They have a project going to spruce them up considerably though and the owners work their projects fast. Check before you come.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RAH said:


> Malaga Monte Parc ( www.malagamonteparc.com )


Are the RV pitches liable to still be RV pitches in March/April?

Dougie.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We left our Motorhome at Monteparc earlier this year for 3 months and it was great BUT if you are much bigger than say 23 feet it will be a tight squeeze. We paid 3 euros per day for storage


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Peedee:
We were out on a trip between Alicante and Almeria and did not get a chance to post photos. Back now and will take some today after the morning rain stops.

Dougie:
I am sure the pitches will still be available for RV's until summer. There are a lot of spaces for statics still to be filled. And we would welcome a neighboring large motorhome.

Ceejayt:
We are on Malaga Monte Parc with a 45' bus conversion and have no problems with access or parking. These are the new RV pitches though. The normal Euro pitches 'round back would be a problem for over 23' though.

Note: Please do not drive through Alhaurin De La Torre centre with and American RV, but take the bypass around direction Cartama.

1. Just come off the motorway at Plaza Major shopping center (turn right), go over the rise to the first roundabout, straight through.

2. Then 3/4 round the next roundabout and under the bridge and at the next roundabout 3/4 again to the main avenue with a barrier between opposing traffic directions.

3. Important: At the next roundabout, with the large shiney letters, take the first exit to the by pass. Then follow signs to Ahlaurin de Grande. It is the turn on the round about where the large oversize olive oil pots are.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the info. We are thinking of driving down there end of next week, just wonderd how busy the regular touring pitches are? We are just a normal 6.3m coachbuilt but need to be close to the shower/loo facilities.

Thanks and may see you there!


----------

